# Smoking cheese with Mulberry dust.



## handymanstan (Oct 26, 2013)

Its only 45 degrees out so should be a good day to smoke some cheese.













smoke 165.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013


















smoke 164.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






About 5 lb.s of sharp cheddar.













smoke 166.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






As I stated in a previous post I was able to save the trimmings off my Mulberry tree this spring and made some dust with a router.  I tried the dust in the AMNS and it seems to burn a little faster then the dust I get from Todd.  It also jumped the barrier so I filled it up with more dust and put it in the smoker.  Started at noon so I will see how long the smoke will last.

More to come....

Stan


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stan

Good thinking on making some dust. The cheese is going to be so good in a few weeks.

The weather here is getting right for smoking some more cheese. I have a bunch waiting for the time to be right.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks David.  The smoker is at 70 and after three hours of smoke the AMNS is about out.













smoke 167.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






So I reloaded and packed it tighter.













smoke 168.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






I think as cold as it was - is I want 4-5 hours of smoke. 

The cheese after three hours.













smoke 170.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013


















smoke 169.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'ts starting to take on some color. Keep the pics coming.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good Stan.  Keep it going till you get the color you want. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Tom.  After 5 hours and a downpour I pulled the cheese.













smoke 171.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






Flipped over you can see not a lot of color.













smoke 176.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013


















smoke 173.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013


















smoke 174.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






I will let it set for a bit then vac seal and wait.

After 2 hours my dust burned a little slower but still faster than Todds.













smoke 172.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2013






Thanks for looking and I will try it and report back in 4 weeks.

Stan


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 26, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Thank you Tom.
> 
> Thanks for looking and I will try it and report back in 4 weeks.
> 
> Stan


I'll be waiting.

Tom


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2013)

That is a really good looking load of cheese!

Try not to eat it all at once....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice lookin cheese, color looks good. Let us know on how it tastes, never used mulberry before.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice looking load of cheese! We have ten more pounds or so to go for the holiday gifts, then it'll be time to smoke some more for us!


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone but I just checked my watch and there is still 4 weeks to go .  I might try one at 2 weeks and if its to strong just seal it back up and wait.  The smell in the kitchen when I packed them was like cherry.   I will report.

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 26, 2013)

It has been a month time to try the cheese. 

Thought a thin crust Pizza sounded good for lunch today so I started with a homemade sourdough tortilla.













smoke183.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 26, 2013






I have no talent with a rolling pin and can never roll them round but it all tastes the same no matter what the shape.













smoke184.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 26, 2013






Pizza sauce.













smoke185.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 26, 2013






Mulberry smoked cheese.  When I opened the package the smoke smell was really strong but it didn't last to long and the cheese has a nice smoke flavor.  I am sure some would think it’s to strong of a taste but to me it’s nice. 

I compared it to a piece of cherry smoked cheddar that I smoked for 4 hrs 9 months ago and the taste of the mulberry is comparable to the cherry.  There is a difference but it might be more in the ageing then the wood.  Overall I believe it’s very good and I will be using the mulberry for other things in the future.













smoke187.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 26, 2013






Pepperoni ,black olives  and homemade pickled jalapenos  ( when I made the peppers I cold smoked them with pitmaster dust for 2 hrs first and now there is no smoke flavor in the finished peppers at all. The vinegar must have killed the smoke taste the peppers taste like sweet pickled peppers.)

Now that’s just pretty.













smoke189.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 26, 2013






Out of the oven and ready to eat.  And eat I did and it was very good the smoke in the cheese was noticeable but not overpowering. 

Thanks for looking.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice Stan!
I am having smoking withdrawls.  I think the xmas holiday there will be 100 pounds of salmon going in the big red box.


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Cam,  How did all your hunting go?  Did you fill the freezer?  I just had a pack of salmon from what we smoked at the get together last week and it was just as good as when we did it.

The temps outside are getting right to do cheese.  Let me know when you are ready to try again.

Stan


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2013)

That looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I have a bunch of smoked cheese in fridge that I want to open so bad but Mrs said those are for gift baskets,,,,,,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,,,,,,dang gift baskets anyways!


----------



## kingfishcam (Nov 27, 2013)

Very soon Stan.  I need to get some of the special cheese you had last summer. 
As for deer, I am still looking fir the right one to make jerky with.


----------

